# Two Roamio Plus Problems- 1) black screen from standby & 2) wifi connectivity



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have been dealing with my TiVo Roamio Plus problems (black screen from standby & wifi connectivity) since August 26, 2013 and figured I would now come to this forum that I recently found to share and possibly see if anyone else has the same problems (I was told that I'm the only one reporting these problems).

This post will be long, because it is detailed. If you are interested in it, please read all the way through it.

BACKGROUND INFORMATION: For the past two years, I have had a Premier XL4 in our TV Room that worked FLAWLESSLY... PERFECTLY. The XL4 was connected to my Sharp 70" HDTV (LC-70LE600U) through an HDMI cable with sound coming through the optical cable into my AV system (surround speakers). Additionally, the XL4 had a TiVo USB WiFi "G" Adapter connected to the USB port on the back of the XL4. We would watch our programming and when finished, my wife and I like to use the "Standby" feature found in the menu choices (under "Settings"). Standby would allow the XL4 to shut off the front LEDs and also to cease output to the HDMI and audio. Every single time that we brought the XL4 out of Standby, we would get our picture and sound without a single problem. No matter if we put it in Standby and pulled it out of Standby in 3 minutes, 3 hours, 3 days, or 3 weeks, every single time, it worked. Additionally, every single time the XL4 was rebooted (whether a "warm" reboot through the menus or a "cold" reboot by unplugging the power cord) the XL4 would reconnect to my wireless network without a single problem. And the XL4 was set up for DHCP (automatic) connection.

NOW TO THE TWO PROBLEMS:

Back on August 26th, I received my new Roamio Plus. I eagerly anticipated the arrival because I would now get 6 tuners instead of 4 and the ability to stream within the Tivo Roamio Plus instead of buying the stream box. So, I set up the Roamio Plus in the EXACT SAME spot as the XL4 used to be (the XL4 was moved to the far end of my house where the kids (teenagers) use it, play XBOX , etc). So, I entered my WiFi information into the set up screens and it went along well, UNTIL it rebooted. Then no WiFi. I thought this might be a temporary anomaly because the Roamio Plus was getting major software updates. So I continued. Finally the Roamio Plus was all set up and working. Or so I thought....

After I watched some programming I put the Roamio Plus into Standby. When I went to pull it out of Standby (by pressing the TiVo button), the screen stayed black. I could still hear the TiVo menu sounds, and found that if I went down 6 times and select, and then down 5 times, it would go into Standby again (even though I couldn't see any picture on the screen). And sure enough, it did. The lights on front went out. When I pressed the TiVo button a second time, everything came back normally. Picture was there and so was sound. So, I thought maybe this was a one time thing. NOPE.

Very randomly the TiVo Roamio Plus would come out of Standby with no problems and other times not come out (meaning to keep a black screen). So, after my first call to support, the HDMI cable was thought to be bad. Even though this same cable worked FLAWLESSLY with the previous XL4, I decided to replace it. I bought Monster cables HDMI (it was on sale) and connected that. Same black screen issues. ALSO.... each and every time the Roamio Plus was rebooted/restarted, WiFi connection would be lost and I would have to go back into the Network Settings and reestablish connection to my network and enter the WPA2 password. (remember.. the XL4 never had a problem.. and still doesn't).

SO.. it was determined to replace the Roamio Plus. While I waited for the new Roamio Plus to arrive, I brought back in my XL4 from the far room of the house and connected it back to where it USED TO BE. And no problems. NONE. Everything worked fine.

The new Roamio Plus (the second, replacement one) arrived in early September . And after following set up procedures. the SAME two problems existed. (Black Screen out of standby and loss of WiFi connectivity). Now I called again and was connected to ADVANCED SUPPORT. They listened to all the above. With me stating that the XL4 NEVER had a problem and still doesn't. They asked me to use COMPONENT video connections (Red-Green-Blue for those of you who may not know). So, I used Component. And it was slightly better in that when coming out of Standby it would usually work.. BUT.. sometimes it did NOT work... and the same black screen. And if I scrolled down, select, scroll down, select (blindly since there was no picture) it would go into Standby and when coming out all would be good again. Moreover, the Component cables did NOT solve the WiFi problem in any way, shape or form. Reboot=loss of WiFi.

After numerous discussions with customer support, I wrote a letter to the TiVo corporate office and was contacted by TiVo Executive Relations. And for the past three to four weeks I have been discussing solutions to this problem with an Executive Relations specialist.

Things we tried, that did not work to solve either the standby problem nor the wifi connectivity problem:

1) I do not use MAC address filtering; 2) I've switched the Roamio Plus off of DHCP (automatic) connection to my WiFi and I assigned it a STATIC IP, and remembering to Reserve the IP address in the DHCP table of my router (Linksys E4200) series. 3) signal strength at the Roamio Plus location is 90% or better on Channel 11 in WiFi settings... neighbors are either on Channel 6 or 1 (I scanned with a tool I use); 4) HDMI cable replaced with new, Monster brand; 5) I did switch to Component cables, and we still have the problems.;

The most recent (done yesterday) thing we tried was a "location test": move the TiVo Roamio Plus into the far room and connect it to a completely different HDTV (Sharp LC-46SB54U) first with HDMI, and still had the problem, then to Component and still had the standby problem. WiFi lost connectivity every time the box was restarted. INTERESTINGLY, while I was testing the Roamio Plus in a different room with a different TV, I connected the XL4 BACK to the 70in TV in the living room and had my wife call in to the other room and the XL4 connected fine, no wifi problems. And no standby problems.

SO.......... the two problems still exist. I even created a YouTube video showing the problem: 




There you have it. Sorry for this very long posting. It's just upsetting to me that this brand new TiVo device doesn't work properly, albeit the standby function I use is not used by the majority of the TiVo users, but it should still work. Same with the wifi problems.
Thanks.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

The wake from standby thing is annoying. The most recent update was supposed to fix it, but I still sometimes have the problem.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

tim1724 said:


> The wake from standby thing is annoying. The most recent update was supposed to fix it, but I still sometimes have the problem.


This makes me feel a lot better since I'm not going crazy. TiVo support said that no one else is experiencing this issue, which I found hard to believe. Now it's been confirmed.

And yes indeed, it is annoying.

I'll keep plugging away with them until some sort of answer is found.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

At least you can connect to your WiFi.
I cant even get my Roamio to connect if my network is set to anything higher than 54Mbps (and really, whats the point of that?!)

I would kill to have your issue!
...especially since I never use standby


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alan_r said:


> At least you can connect to your WiFi.
> I cant even get my Roamio to connect if my network is set to anything higher than 54Mbps (and really, whats the point of that?!)
> 
> I would kill to have your issue!
> ...especially since I never use standby


VERY interesting that you mention your WiFi problem, as one of the troubleshooting steps I was asked to take was to set my router to be in "N" mode only. So, I disabled the "G" mode and set it to "N" mode and that made connection to the Roamio worse than ever. The Roamio wouldn't keep a connection to save its life. I then tried MIXED mode, and that was worse. Finally, I put my router back to the way it was originally, "G" only mode. And the connection would stick... at least for a while, until it arbitrarily decided to lose connectivity.

It's really a pain. And as I've said, and others have said, my Premier XL4 model (2 years old) connects first time, every time.... AND STAYS connected. It uses the "G" usb adapter plugged into the USB port on the rear of the XL4. Isn't it ironic that you CAN'T use this type of adapter on the Roamio and must use their "built-in WiFi"? Which, of course, doesn't work well at all.

~Russ.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a G adapter on my HD TiVo and it works fine as well.
But I wouldnt want to use it on the Roamio anyway since it "should" go at N speeds.

With that said though, the Roamio will connect at N speeds to my old DLink router and work just fine.
My new Netgear router is what it wont connect to.
Go figure!


----------



## LKMcMillen (Nov 18, 2004)

RussW64 said:


> This makes me feel a lot better since I'm not going crazy. TiVo support said that no one else is experiencing this issue, which I found hard to believe. Now it's been confirmed.
> 
> And yes indeed, it is annoying.
> 
> I'll keep plugging away with them until some sort of answer is found.


You are not alone - I've been waiting for a replacement TiVo Roamio since an RMA (Case/RMA number 131014004491 - Which still hasn't even shipped as of this morning) was issued on October 13 to resolve the same, and other issues which have plagued my device since it was first acquired and installed in late August, 2013.

The reports from others that the problems continued with the replacement devices has me wondering if I should avoid further frustration by simply leave the replacement in it's packaging and selling at auction on eBay, and return to the use of my TiVo Premier.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

The standby problem has a thread dedicated to it: Wakeup issues with HDMI


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

tivogurl said:


> The standby problem has a thread dedicated to it: Wakeup issues with HDMI


I just noticed that thread, thank you TivoGurl. I created my thread because of the combined issue of the standby problem and the constant loss of WiFi connectivity.

In any event, I find it very interesting that people have been having these problems since August (the release of the Roamio series DVRs) and yet, TiVo Executive relations told me that "no one has reported these issues to them". I can see now that either all the people on the thread never reported this to TiVo or they are certainly skirting the issue and handing me a line so that I wouldn't pursue my complaints about their problems with Roamio.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

LKMcMillen said:


> You are not alone - I've been waiting for a replacement TiVo Roamio since an RMA (Case/RMA number 131014004491 - Which still hasn't even shipped as of this morning) was issued on October 13 to resolve the same, and other issues which have plagued my device since it was first acquired and installed in late August, 2013.
> 
> The reports from others that the problems continued with the replacement devices has me wondering if I should avoid further frustration by simply leave the replacement in it's packaging and selling at auction on eBay, and return to the use of my TiVo Premier.


Interestingly, I did get offered a Premier XL4 by TiVo (which would make it two XL4s in my house), but I declined because I wanted the Roamio for its ability to have six shows record at once, whereas the XL4 only can record 4 at a time. So, TiVo SHOULD FIX the problems encountered by the many instead of trying to disavow the issue.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

RussW64, doesn't resolve your issues in any way, but on your Plus, the power icon/button on the front is touch sensitive (just tap the green circle) and can be used to put the Roamio back into standby if there is no image on the screen.


----------



## djjuice (Mar 29, 2008)

I didnt have any wireless problems till I did the latest system update, but I decided to use MoCa since it has everything built in, and i've yet to have problems yet. I've given up on using wireless but this is what works for me...


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

Devx said:


> RussW64, doesn't resolve your issues in any way, but on your Plus, the power icon/button on the front is touch sensitive (just tap the green circle) and can be used to put the Roamio back into standby if there is no image on the screen.


Thank you Devx!!! Soooo much easier to put it in and out of standby by pressing the "capacitive button" on the front panel (green circle) rather than trying to remember how many button presses it takes to do it blindly (since the screen can't be seen). My wife is a VERY pleased woman now. (she was getting really mad at me with all the "testing" that I keep doing, as she says).

I will keep plugging away at this problem... hopefully a solution is found.


----------



## RussW64 (Oct 21, 2013)

The "HDMI black screen when resuming from standby" issue that I had has been "resolved." I put the word "resolved" in quotes because the solution that I found may not be a fix per-se, but rather the function works properly now and I'm not entirely sure how the fix came about, although I have theories.

A quick background. Back in August I decided it was time to upgrade my Premier XL4 to a new Roamio Plus. The Premier XL4 was connected via HDMI to my Sharp 70inch HDTV (Model: LC-70LE600U) and we used to put the XL4 into Standby all the time and take it out of standby without a single problem. So, when the Roamio arrived, I moved the Premier XL4 into our "playroom" where my teenagers watch TV and connected the XL4 to my Sharp 46in HDTV (Model: LC-46SB54U). The XL4 worked fine, just like it always did, and the teens put it into and out of standby all the time. The Roamio, however was another story all together&#8230;..

From the moment the Roamio Plus was connected and put into Standby, when coming out of Standby (by pressing the TiVo button , or live TV button, etc) the screen would stay black, but the sound would work. After long trial and error, I found out that if I put the Roamio Plus back into Standby and then took it out again, the video would return. Eventually, I realized that the green circle (power indicator light on front panel left side) was actually a "capacitive switch" (meaning that you could touch it and it would perform a function). I learned that this was "quick standby" and it would put the Roamio Plus into (or out of ) standby. This helped when I had the black screen by quickly putting it back in to standby and then taking it out, thereby allowing the video to show again. BUT.. this wasn't a solution.

So, I wrote postings on TiVo's official users forum, as well as, TiVoCommunity.com forum. And found that many others had this same standby problem. I even contacted TiVo customer support more than five times, ultimately writing a letter and then ultimately dealing for over 5 weeks with Executive Relations specialist. BUT&#8230; in ALL that time the Black Screen from Standby issue STILL was occurring and being quite annoying&#8230;.

Until&#8230;.&#8230;. I accidentally stumbled upon the answer to my problem, and perhaps others.

HERE'S the solution that worked for me&#8230; all this time from when I used a Premier XL4, through the Roamio Plus, I use a Logitech Harmony 650 remote control because my TiVo and Sharp TV are connected to my AV system for nice surround sound. 
[ The TiVo Roamio Plus is connected via HDMI cable (a Monster brand HDMI) to the HDMI 1 input on the back of the Sharp HDTV. (I do not send HDMI into the amp and then out, my HDMI goes directly into the Sharp). Optical audio cable is connected from TiVo Roamio Plus into the Optical 1 input on the Insignia 7.1 channel amplifier. (Blu-Ray player goes HDMI into Sharp as HDMI2,and its optical goes into Optical2 on the amp). ]

So, I would take the Logitech and power up the system, then take the TiVo remote and press TiVo or LiveTV to take the TiVo Roamio out of Standby. The Logitech was programmed to ignore "power toggle" on the TiVo since we all know that the TiVo has no such function since it's "always on". This is the way I used my system for three years with the XL4 and then the Roamio Plus and it always worked&#8230;.

Until, I added a third item (laptop connected to HDMI3) to my system , which in and of itself did NOT fix the TiVO problem, but rather LED to the solution.

You see, when I went into the programming of the Logitech I accidentally deleted my Activities. An "Activity" on a Logitech Harmony 650 is: "Watch TV" or "Watch DVD", etc. In this list you tell the Logitech to: "power on amp, power on TV, set TV to HDMI 1, set amp to 'Cbl/Sat', Volume is controlled through amp, etc". So, when "watch tv" is selected, all inputs go to make the TiVo play through the Sharp HDTV and sound through proper input on amp, etc. Then when you press "watch DVD" the Logitech sends signals to change inputs on HDTV to HDMI 2, amp to "DVD" ,etc.

SO&#8230; BEFORE recreating the Activities in the Logitech, I connected to their software and selected "Search for Firmware update". It found one and updated the Logitech remote.
THEN.. I set up activities. BUT, THIS TIME&#8230; when I selected "Watch TV" as the first activity in the Logitech remote control software program , It gave me choices: "Watch TV (cable/satellite set top box)", "Watch TV (Roku box)", "Watch TV (TiVo)", "Watch TV (Ceton)" (Ceton is a PC card that plugs into your computer and has a CableCARD slot, so you can use the computer to watch / record TV). And finally "Watch TV (other)"

So&#8230; I selected "Watch TV (TiVo)". Then set up all the rest of the activities for my Blu-Ray and laptop.

When I used the Logitech to turn OFF my system, THIS time it also put the TiVo directly into Standby with one command. I never saw this before and it never did that before; we used to have to put the TiVo into standby FIRST, then power down system with Logitech remote. 
But apparently, NOW the Logitech Harmony 650 has a one-step command to put the TiVo directly into standby&#8230;. AND take it out of Standby when turning things back on.

"FIXED!!!"&#8230;.I have NOT had a "black screen from Standby" issue in over two weeks now!!! I can only surmise that either the Logitech remote is turning things on in a specific order that allows a proper HDMI handshake or that it "reselects HDMI 1" as a choice after things go on, or something else that I have not determined. I have NOT been able to isolate the fix specifically. I tried putting the TiVo in and out of Standby many, many times, and each and every time it worked, whereas in the past, it would have "black screened" after the fifth time, and ALWAYS after a long period of time (overnight).

SUMMARY&#8230; not sure if a combination of TiVo software / firmware update from TiVo happened at the same time my Logitech operations changed or whether it's simply the commands issued from the Logitech in a certain order that cause the problem to no longer exist. I know that I didn't do anything to the Sharp HDTV.

I realize this long posting won't help others fix the problems, and I am by no means advocating for people to go out and spend their hard earned money on a Logitech remote. I just wanted to provide my "two cents" for anyone else that may have the problem. And I'm glad that I don't have that crazy "black screen from Standby" problem any longer.


----------

